
Cross-Site Request Forgery [CSRF] – Visually Explained - jackleonard
https://blog.barricade.io/cross-site-request-forgery-visually-explained/
======
kafkaesq
This was immediately flagged -- it might be marketing fluff, but doesn't
(immediately) look like a troll.

Or am I looking at it wrong?

~~~
tonyle
It looks like valid content, but if you don't scroll down far enough, it does
look a bit like a typical aggregator site "content". A few short paragraphs
and a link to view the full visualization. I guess most people who are use to
click bait article and fluff would have stopped right there.

